# New Autogas Stations in Spain



## olley

Annouced by Repsol 30/04/11

Autogas Pinto
calle del coto del Donana
Culebro Ind. Est.
Pinto 
Madrid
Just off the E5 (Madrid to Cordoba) to the south of the M50 ring road
GPS: 40.2650 -3.6927

Ian


----------



## erneboy

Good man Ian. How about getting them to open one near Vinaros for me, Alan.


----------



## rosalan

Thank you!
These are in fairly short supply and any info is much appreciated.
Alan


----------



## olley

I will put a special request in just for you Alan.  

Ian


----------



## olley

In case anybody missed these ones:

Two more new sites announced by Repsol this year.

GPS: 39.865278,-3.970576 
Campsa 
Calle del Rio Jarama 
Toledo 

Valencia 
Repsol 
GPS: 39.530253,-0.312998 
Just outside Valencia, off the E-15 motorway towards Barcelona 

Since Nov 09 Repsol have added 12 new stations.

Ian


----------



## olley

Announced 17/05/2011
Repsol
Paso de Alfonso XIII (A30)
Cartagena 
GPS: 37.6073 -0.9717


Ian


----------



## olley

Annouced by Repsol today: 
New fuel station in Madrid 
GPS: 40.502091,-3.66313 
Av de Santo Domingo de la Calzada and junction of A1 m/w

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=40....0.502346,-3.662835&spn=0.003206,0.004495&z=17

Ian


----------



## olley

New station on both sides of a new bit of the AP8 which now bypasses San Sebastian.
GPS: 43.2778 -1.9706

Ian


----------



## costawarrior

*LPG*

LPG (Autogas) has just been added to the Repsol Station in Marbella, Avenida Ricardo Soriano 51.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

*Re: LPG*



costawarrior said:


> LPG (Autogas) has just been added to the Repsol Station in Marbella, Avenida Ricardo Soriano 51.


Any GPS for this one. Just in the process of updating the Useful downloads section with Olley's latest additions and will add this in if you can confirm GPS

Have done the update on the Autoroute 2010 file but it may take a couple of days to be authorised by Mods


----------



## costawarrior

Coordenadas GPS: 
LAT: 36º 30' 37'' N - LON: 4º 53' 49'' W


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Thanks Costawarrior
Brought the file up to date but the downloads section seems to be under maintenance at the moment so not sure if it will have yours added yet. It may be Nuke who has to approve modifications so may be a few days.


----------



## clive1821

Its interesting as to why spain has so few GPL's where if you go to Italy they are all over the place.... and I just can't understand it.... or is it just me....


----------



## erneboy

Clive, as it was explained to me it seems some countries reserved the use of LPG for Government and Military vehicles. Spain and Greece I was told.

Also there seems to have been a big accident involving a tanker delivering LPG some years ago in Spain. I was told many people were killed. 

I found this on another site, "Spain has been hot on LPG since the LPG road tanker crash at Barcelona (El Toro Bravo beach and camping site) in 1969 where many people were burnt (many killed) on the beach by the burning ball of gas rolling down the beach from the crash. Even those in the sea didn't escape and were badly burn where their body was out of the water."

Might explain why Spain was a bit reluctant, Alan.


----------



## clive1821

Ok Thank you alan.. just often wondered and I guess many others may have thourght the same.... are you still in ireland or back in the sun...... bit mild down there i hear :roll:


----------



## erneboy

Back in Ireland Clive. Purely temporary though as it has rained every day of the ten days we have been here.

It's easy to forget how staggeringly bad the weather here can be. I reckon a month or so will be sufficient for us. How about you? Alan.


----------



## olley

Thanks for that costawarrior, any idea if an RV could access the pump?

Ian


----------



## olley

New Autogas outlet just announced by Repsol
Carrer Joanquim Blum
Sabadell
Barcelona
Spain
GPS: 41.53215 2.10462

Ian


----------



## vicdicdoc

Is there an LPG within 20 odd miles of Calpe / Denia ?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

The updated download is available from today with the latest stations from Olley and Costawarrior added.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

vicdicdoc said:


> Is there an LPG within 20 odd miles of Calpe / Denia ?


Just checked the file and there are two in Alicante

Also two in Zaragoza


----------



## olley

Zaragoza?? you mean Valencia don't you? 

Ian


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

olley said:


> Zaragoza?? you mean Valencia don't you?
> 
> Ian


Caught me out again it is the old minus for the West coordinates that had misplaced the Valencia garages. Have corrected it now, I think, so will modify file in the downloads section.


----------



## olley

New outlet announced by Repsol
GPS: 39.9994 -1.8543
Access unknown, pump position unknown
Repsol
Paseo de la Cuba
Albacete
All fuels

Its in the middle of Albacete on a main thoroughfare so access looks good.

Can you keep up Keith? coming thick and fast now :lol: 

Ian


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Hit a bit of a snag on modifying the download files, it seems like I am the only one who has attempted it. 
The system does not update the file as it should but what's that I see on the horizon a man on a white horse and his trusty Indian friend. Spycal has come to the rescue "Hi ho silver away" Who is that man on the white horse?


----------



## sprokit

olley said:


> New outlet announced by Repsol
> GPS: 39.9994 -1.8543
> Access unknown, pump position unknown
> Repsol
> Paseo de la Cuba
> Albacete
> All fuels
> 
> Its in the middle of Albacete on a main thoroughfare so access looks good.
> 
> Can you keep up Keith? coming thick and fast now :lol:
> 
> Ian


Just had a look on Google Earth (street-view), Repsol station is on the corner of a cross-roads at junction of Paseo de la Cuba / Avenida de Ramon y Cajal, Albacete - access doesn't look too bad - Google Earth makes the co-ordinates GPS: N38â�°59'58.05" W1â�°51'16.09"

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## olley

Sorry guys to many 9's should be 38.999442,-1.854576

Ian


----------



## olley

New outlet in Santander
GPS: 43.459142,-3.840949
Repsol
Carrer Cardenal Herrera Oria, 
38 Quarter Cazon, 
CP 39011 - Santander 
(Cantabria)
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=43.....840841&sspn=0.006295,0.006295&num=1&t=h&z=19

Looks handy for anybody coming off the ferries

Ian


----------



## olley

New outlet in Huesca
GPS: 41.1313 -0.4188
Access unknown
Avenue de Martinez de Velasco
Huesca
Service stations both side of the road, whether one or both sell Autogas is unknown
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=42.131498,-0.418714&spn=0.003421,0.004495

Ian


----------



## olley

New outlet in Cordoba
Repsol 
GPS: 37.8971 -4.7666
Access to pump unknown
Avenue de la Agrupacion Cordoba
Cordoba
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=37.897237,-4.766654&spn=0.000867,0.001321

Ian


----------



## peedee

Ian,
Thanks for continuing to add these stations. I now have 40 LPG station in Spain on my spreadsheet.

peedee


----------



## olley

You've missed a few then  65 on my map, I think most are also on Nuke's LPG map on here. Here's a kml file, just change the extension to kml.

Ian


----------



## peedee

olley said:


> New outlet in Huesca
> GPS: 41.1313 -0.4188
> Access unknown
> Avenue de Martinez de Velasco
> Huesca
> Service stations both side of the road, whether one or both sell Autogas is unknown
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=42.131498,-0.418714&spn=0.003421,0.004495
> 
> Ian


slight error here Ian co-ords should be 
*42.131187* and -0.418832

Peedee


----------



## olley

peedee said:


> slight error here Ian co-ords should be
> *42.131187* and -0.418832
> 
> Peedee


Whoops, thanks for keeping an eye on me 

Ian


----------



## peedee

olley said:


> You've missed a few then  65 on my map, I think most are also on Nuke's LPG map on here. Here's a kml file, just change the extension to kml.
> 
> Ian


Don't seem to be able to do anything with that. Not sure I can convert a kml file to CSV or EXcel either which is what I need to load into my sat nav.

peedee


----------



## olley

Hi Peedee here's a few format's in the zip file. Looks like I cocked the other post up. I need a holiday. 

Ian


----------



## olley

Found two more on http://www.spainautogas.com/

Repsol Motilla del Palancar
GPS: 39.538833,-1.899519
Access to pumps unknown 
Ctra de Albacete Km 72 
Motilla del Palancar 
Cuenca
Ctra de Albacete (N-320)
A3 exit 212 on to N-320
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=39.543599,-1.898918&spn=0.014065,0.017982

Repsol Valdesalor
GPS: 39.383108,-6.348596
Access to pumps unknown
Valdesalor
Caceres
Ctra. Ruta de la Plata (N-630)
Autovia A66 exit 564
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...0&ll=39.384136,-6.34851&spn=0.014097,0.017982

I think the GPS is right.  but if you end up in the middle of a swamp? :lol:

Ian


----------



## peedee

olley said:


> Hi Peedee here's a few format's in the zip file. Looks like I cocked the other post up. I need a holiday.
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian, yes there are three differnet formats in the file and I can handle the Garmin one ok.

peedee


----------



## tuk-tuk

http://www.repsol.com/es_en/product...ano_y_propano/paises/espana/automocion/venta/

Just browsing & found this, do'nt know if it's of use.
Tuk-tuk


----------



## olley

Hi Tuk Tuk thanks but that's been about for a few years now. It would be useful if; they updated it more regularly, and the gps was always accurate, although it is much better than it used to be.

New outlet 
GPS: 36.173496,-5.471545
Access to pump unknown
Crta A-381 PK 94 MI, CP 11370 - 
Los Barrios (Cádiz)
Not shown on street view, but should be here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=36.174379,-5.471449&spn=0.006426,0.008991

New outlet
GPS: 36.690025,-6.127453
Pump position unknown
Calle de Martin Ferrador
Jerez de la Frontera
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=36.690291,-6.127667&spn=0.006384,0.008991

Ian


----------



## olley

New outlet
Gps: 42.344708,-3.648051
Access and pump position unknown
Ctra. de Logrono
Burgos
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=42.345557,-3.647761&spn=0.003045,0.004495

New outlet
GPS: 42.453012,-2.448304
Access and pump position unknown
Av. de Lope de Vega
Logrono
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...0&ll=42.453307,-2.447934&spn=0.00304,0.004495

New outlet
Autogas only 
Gps:37.231743,-7.398407
SURATLANTICA DE GAS
C/ Ribera del Guadiana, 
Polígono Industrial Sepes
21.400- Ayamonte (Huelva)
Tfno: 959-320064
Open Monday to Sunday 8am-2pm
Compañía: CEPSA
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...0&ll=37.231879,-7.398214&spn=0.00082,0.001124

Ian


----------



## olley

New outlet annoucnced by Repsol
Possibly Autogas only.
GPS: 43.251718,-4.071853
Access and pump position unknown
Suministrode AutoGas
Los Corrales de Buelna
Old highway N-611 exit 167 from A-67
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=43.251822,-4.071733&spn=0.002102,0.005284

Ian


----------



## olley

New outlet announced by Repsol
GPS: 43.333665,-8.402438
Access and pump position unknown
Avenue del Alcalde Alfonso Molina
AC-11 Highway right margin (N-550)
Corunna
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=43.333614,-8.402052&spn=0.002173,0.003449

Ian


----------



## brimo

Hi Guys

We can verify one of the Valencia stations ie the one on Calle De Gremis run by a company called Taxistas, obviously taxis cos the place was heaving with them. LPG cost us 69.6 and deisel was a bargain 122.9when most other places were 129 or 130

Can give you co-ords another time.


----------



## olley

new outlet in Virgo
GPS: 42.2288 -8.7199
Access and pump position unknown
Bouzas Esplanade 
Port of Virgo
Virgo

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...&ll=42.229022,-8.720006&spn=0.002308,0.005284

Ian


----------

